# my goat is sick-newbie



## storm1 (Oct 19, 2014)

hi everyone,
i am a newbie to goats and currently i have only one which i bottlefed.i am not new to farm animals,just goats.i wanted to get some more next spring.
anyway,as i said,she is a pet goat,very spoiled.she is 7 months old.she lives with ours chickens and ducks(thanks to BYC) and she gets out  daily to graze.we have seventy acres that we raise our horses on but they do not like her.
she has never been sick before,very happy and playful.we took her on a walk with us yesterday throughout our property,some pasture,woods and a creek.she followed everywhere and we all had fun.she ate whatever along the way and i think she got sick from that.this morning when i went out,she was laying down as usual but didn't get up when she saw me.she made a weak bah sound.i went in and stood her up.she is wobbly.her eyes are sunk in and she is very thirsty.i took her out into the sunshine(it is cool here).i went and got her some electrolyyes,minerals and probiotics.i managed to get all that down becuase of the drinking.she takes a puse with every breathe and moans if i move her.
please help with any questions.our vets around here no nothing about goats.she had to eat something because she has been perfect from the day she was born and then suddenly overnight this happens.

thanks everyone for there help and being so kind.as most of you know if you are on this sight how one little goat can make you fall in love with them


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2014)

If she ate something toxic you should get some activated charcoal to give her
Even if the vets don't know goats they should know how to deal with an animal who has been poisoned


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 19, 2014)

Yikes does not sound good. Any chance she got into something toxic like azalea or wild cherry?  Is she bloated up? I would give some activated charcoal. I cannot remember what to give for gas for my life. If I think of it I will post again. You can get activated charcoal in capsules at walgreens or you can get a paste from TSC. Thats where I would start and I would do it pretty quick. Hopefully some others have more to add soon.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 19, 2014)

First thing take her temp. 101-102 is the normal range. And then what OneFineAcre said.

Goats have a high metabolism and they go down fast so be quick with treatment


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 19, 2014)

baking soda for bloat. Sorry my mind is slow today. I would try this first. With it coming so quickly I would think it has to be she got into something toxic for her.


----------



## storm1 (Oct 19, 2014)

thanks guys,
her temp is 103.3
we do have wild cherry  along with who knows what else.she couldn't have ate uch becuase we were constantly moving but there is everything down by the creek.we live in ga so you know if you are familiar with ga woods.
off to get the activated charcoal.
thanks again.

i think she maybe bloated ,not sure.i can hear the water she has been drinking sloshing around in there when i move her.she seems to be the same size on both sides.
just looked up the wild cherry and it is not the same thing we have.ours have small round balls but the leaves are different.my husband just always called them that because he said they were toxic to the horses but i don't know what they are yet.

i do remember her eating dried fallen leaves because my son said she was eating dead leaves.


----------



## storm1 (Oct 19, 2014)

ok,got 2 of the activated charcoals down her.she is 40lbs.
how much should she get and when?
how quick does this work?

her gums are pink and she has not had any diarrhea as of yet.when i found her this morning her mouth was all wet like it is now.i know now is from her practicaly laying in her bowl but this morning she was not near her water so i thought it was drool.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have any medical advice, but I hope she feels better soon.  I know you must be very worried.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 19, 2014)

All I can say is how it work with me. I have used it on animals but they were not in such bad shape. Mine was precautionary after a known exposure. Ok so I take activated charcoal when I have gotten ill on store bought meats or fast food ( rare for this reason). I give myself 2 hours and then take 2 more caps. These can cause constipation though so you do not want to overdo it. Does she have the runs at all? Is she still moaning?  Is she more bloated?  I have massaged one who had bloat from over eating and it seemed to help. No goat vet near you? I would be dragging the vet out but I know sometimes one is not available.


----------



## storm1 (Oct 19, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> I don't have any medical advice, but I hope she feels better soon.  I know you must be very worried.



thanks .
i keep saying i am not getting anymore animals because it hurts to much.


----------



## storm1 (Oct 19, 2014)

thanks for all your help but she died this evening in my arms.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 19, 2014)

OH geez!  I'm so sorry. I've been there and I know how heartbroken you are.  At least everyone here understands that it's not "just a goat."  HUGS!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 19, 2014)

so sorry to hear that


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2014)

Very sorry


----------



## babsbag (Oct 20, 2014)

I am so sorry. These little guys just steal our hearts.   I know you gave it your best.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 20, 2014)

Very sorry to read this news.


----------



## storm1 (Oct 23, 2014)

thanks again everyone.i just don't think i can do this anymore.i am a 43 y woman crying like a baby when she died.i have always had animals ,even when i was a kid,i was bringing home everything.i think i just get too emotionally attached.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 23, 2014)

storm1 said:


> thanks again everyone.i just don't think i can do this anymore.i am a 43 y woman crying like a baby when she died.i have always had animals ,even when i was a kid,i was bringing home everything.i think i just get too emotionally attached.



I know it is very hard. We all get emotionally attached to all of our animals. I lost two this past winter/early spring. Cried like there was no tomorrow. My love for them keeps me going with all the rest of them.  Here's to hoping you feel up to giving another little goat a home in the future. Good luck and best wishes to you & yours.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 24, 2014)

Crying is good. It will be a sorry, sorry day when we don't love deeply enough to shed tears for those that touch our lives. Life is only richer for the love, for the laughter and even for the pain.....

Goats are easy to love and to love alot!!! I will cry for every goat that I have now when they die. I am OK with that, they deserve it! They are my friends, companions and comedians.

I am sorry for your loss, for your pain. We (BYH) understand.....


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 28, 2014)

Almost sounds like the same symptoms my ram had when he passed, except he didn't eat anything new as he was in a dry lot. Other two rams in the same pen didn't have an issue. I don't know.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

So sorry for you.  It does sound like she may have eaten something, maybe the cherry leaves if they are dropping of the tree and wilting.  Hope you are feeling better but boy do we all know how hard this is.


----------

